# Its OK To Call it Terror Again



## Amsel (Jul 31, 2009)

> The former Arizona governor used the term or its variants 23 times Wednesday during a 30-minute speech before the Council of Foreign Relations in New York.
> 
> When she testified before the House Homeland Security Committee in February, Napolitano became the first homeland security director not to mention the word "terror." Her predecessor, Michael Chertoff, mentioned terrorism seven times during his address in 2005. Tom Ridge, the agency's first secretary when the department was created in 2003, uttered the word 11 times, according to an Associated Press analysis.
> 
> ...


Napolitano Lets the Word 'Terror' Come Out of the Closet at Homeland Security - Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## timshatz (Jul 31, 2009)

Whew, that god THAT was over! All that time thinking the bag guys were only misunderstood and their attempts to kill us were on the same level as a 14 year old leaving a burning bag of dog crap on your front stoop. 

Now if we can only get the courts to stop givin them more rights than I get as a citizen, we'll be ok.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Whew, that god THAT was over! All that time thinking the bag guys were only misunderstood and their attempts to kill us were on the same level as a 14 year old leaving a burning bag of dog crap on your front stoop.
> 
> Now if we can only get the courts to stop givin them more rights than I get as a citizen, we'll be ok.


lol...well said!


----------

